# "Cadillac" Bicycle Questions



## Gartenmeister (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi all, I pulled this out from deep in the garage today and am hoping for a little info on it.

Quick backstory: I acquired a large collection of vintage bicycles a few years ago.  I am into bikes in general (avid road & mtn cyclist, work as a shop mechanic) but I know little about most of the older stuff.

Anyway, this rig has a "Cadillac" badge, so I assuming that it is from Chicago Cycle and made by Schwinn Shelby. It appears to be refinished and not terribly well.

Questions:
Can we tell the age and model of the frame?
Which parts may be original and which are not? (the PO was known for cobbling things together)
What would be a fair price for a local sale?

Thanks guys!

*PHOTOS HERE!!*
*


 *


----------



## bike (Mar 27, 2018)

appears to be a SHELBY built bike need more pix- schwinn never had the wishbone at the rear of the top tube to the seat stays


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 27, 2018)

Shelby built around a 38 or 39


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Gartenmeister (Mar 27, 2018)

bike said:


> appears to be a SHELBY built bike need more pix- schwinn never had the wishbone at the rear of the top tube to the seat stays




Ok,what do you need more photos of?  I thought I put up a good selection....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> Shelby built around a 38 or 39
> 
> 
> James Frazier (209) 481-9464
> jfkiller53@aol.com




Jim, might you know what years Shelby had the Cadillac?


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 27, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Jim, might you know what years Shelby had the Cadillac?




I can’t answer that question sorry. 


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thinking the frame/fork,guard & trussrods are original but look repainted. Not sure about fenders, tho braces look like replacements. Possibly wheelset. Chain adjusters not correct. Some chrome looks painted silver. Crankset looks like one used on Snyder build Hawthorne badged bikes. Carrier a later aftermarket piece. Bars look like repops. Lots of funkiness going on with this one. Tho not all original or "correct", I'm sure it can be a nice rideable bike.


----------



## Gartenmeister (Mar 28, 2018)

Well thanks guys.

What do you think it is worth (cleaned up, working, in a retail setting)?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

Gartenmeister said:


> Well thanks guys.
> 
> What do you think it is worth (cleaned up, working, in a retail setting)?



Before you do anything...I suggest you adjust those bars down a skosh.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Gartenmeister said:


> Well thanks guys.
> 
> What do you think it is worth (cleaned up, working, in a retail setting)?



a few hundred dollars


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> a few hundred dollars




what I was thinking. If this was priced ~$400 at Vet's I I think it would have to be parted, blue-light specialed or be taken home by the seller.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice Shelby, I had a beater 38’badged as Cadillac.


----------



## Gartenmeister (Mar 29, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> what I was thinking. If this was priced ~$400 at Vet's I I think it would have to be *parted*, blue-light specialed or be taken home by the seller.




I'm curious, is there really anything on this bike that would be worth parting??

I figured that any value would be as a complete, rideable, vintage-style bike for the non-collector.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 29, 2018)

Gartenmeister said:


> I'm curious, is there really anything on this bike that would be worth parting??
> 
> I figured that any value would be as a complete, rideable, vintage-style bike for the non-collector.




Seems out here people buy parts more often than parts bikes, so there’d be more $ in it as parts.


----------



## Gartenmeister (Mar 29, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Seems out here people buy parts more often than parts bikes, so there’d be more $ in it as parts.




I understand the concept, I just did not think this bike had any specific parts of any value.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd be a player on the frame,fork,and truss rods. Where are you located?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

